# PLA - Platinum Australia



## StockyBailx (17 April 2006)

*PLA- Platium Australia Limited*

How d' DO!   

I recently brought shares in PLA to combine with my fedish for Metals, Mining and Materials. The 3 M's and it appears to be paying off in a big way.

PLA is a well difined stock, with a International market with sites in south Africa
called Smokey Hills, and Kalahari. These provinces are in rich dinosoar terriitory and seems to be the best place to dig. Smokey Hill is in good standing for an excellent intake of outstanding profit, and Kalahari has projects due for completion in September 2006.

I'm very happy with my choice in PLA and I look forward to be making an outstanding Profit!

I brought PLA late Febuary and I'm holding a 92% gain.

Minerials and Material such as Patinium Pt, Palladium Pd, Rhodium Rh, Gold Au

I thinks its a really good Investment!

*STOCK'ie'BAILZ
*


----------



## StockyBailx (17 April 2006)

This Stock is a penny 0.82 cents, approx. A real steal in anyones interest.

ITs profit margin is moving at 100% at this time and I think it will do so well pass september with the two sites merging in succession, you couldn't go wrong!

Why am I telling you this?  Well I'm a firm believer of recieving what I've given' So thier is sum friendly threading on a stock I believe is well worth its wieght in Gold and other assets, for a investor to really prosper.

The rest is up to you?

If you you know about PLA and you have anything to add that may be of interest please do!

 Your Friendly Broker;  STOCK'ie'BAILZ


----------



## StockyBailx (25 April 2006)

*OH,* well I may or may not be mistakin about this. After a little bit more research,  Profit Testing and analyising its performance in the last 5 years, I found sum disturbing and re-assuring results.

After profit testing *PLA* in the last 5 yrs to date, using 4 different indicators to find my results; *CMA-* Crossover moving average, *CPMA-* Classic penatration moving average, *MACD-* Moving average convergance divergance,* RSI-* Relative strenght index.

I found PLA to only have a average of 55 trades, and amoung the moving averages, *CMA, CPMA, MACD,* there were more trade losses than trade wins a ratio of say 6/4 in favour of trade losses. Giving PLA a profitable percentage of trades to be around 40%. Information I found to be a little dawting. : 
But on the positive side of things *PLA's RSI*, relative strengh Index appears to be stable and on the increase to 60% profitable trades.  

Information I found to be re-assuring and I quess I can put the trade loss factor down to *PLA's nature of biusness.* Seeming as this current analyisis and fundermentals are combining in on each other hand in hand I can still have faith and promise from PLA.

Although there is still a lot of home work to be done one PLA given its recent performance of a 0.96 cents high down to a 0.84 cents low. An interesting factor for the short term investor. But I expect PLA to remain on o bullish high, for sum time now.

After my Protft Testing analyisis, and its results I must keep in mind that PLA is  a penny stock and things can only get better from hear.

  Your trusting broker,

*STOCK'ie'BAILZ.*

-----A Penny a day keeps the doctor away-----


----------



## StockyBailx (10 May 2006)

Thankx for staying with me on this one 'Bailz'. I would really like to use this thread for "Homework" analysis and I need to be able to present Charts of PLA, to help prove my pion't that PLA is going places and will be breaking the dollar mark before to long. At present I see PLA still on a venture for the sky. This is all I can place for now until I work this image tranfer out with my software systems? BAILZ stay posted!

STOCKY


----------



## GreatPig (10 May 2006)

My current chart of PLA.

I like the way it's now sitting on top of the line that was along the peaks before.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## GreatPig (10 May 2006)

And like it even more now 

GP


----------



## GreatPig (12 May 2006)

Was in trading halt yesterday, and this morning is showing a pre-open match price of 7.3% up.

Not sure if the trading halt has finished though, as I can't see any new announcements, but it looks promising right now 

GP


----------



## StockyBailx (14 May 2006)

GP, I must agree, PLA does look promising indeed, seeing that its momentum and moving averages are at full steam ahead. Perhaps the last 2 days of trading halt have been due to the current lack in cash flow?

Stocky


----------



## GreatPig (15 May 2006)

On a day of heavy red, PLA has done a turn about from about -7% to now +9%.

Thank God for small mercies 

GP


----------



## StockyBailx (16 May 2006)

Works well?
 Strong moving average?


----------



## StockyBailx (19 May 2006)

PL, Legal   tendor, Value. Making into mountians.


----------



## StockyBailx (21 May 2006)

_If you havn't got this one,- sum thing wrong with ya! PL shout's me in, every time I do analyse to it. It cums back sum good figures. 5 yrs of waiting for PL 
rockin the boat!-Agiants its sector average, stronger momentum, Volosity, and volume. Price ratio is well on track, sittin on a 20% rise and climbing.well in the running for a strong future. PL Valued
_


----------



## StockyBailx (21 May 2006)

You can see that the Price Ratio has picked up Momentum of 100%. Shown to scale in 6 months. Full steam ahead!


----------



## StockyBailx (21 May 2006)

Check out these little beauty's a real treasure map and a gold mine on the other side. September to be an excellent month for PL


----------



## StockyBailx (1 June 2006)

I guess I'd want to be careful or put my money were my mouth is as they say.

Dispite PLA's recent activity of going side ways with little to spare, and with the activity of the Market not helping PLA's course much in the process, it is good to see that it is holding it own! I still feel strongly for PLA and look forward to siting PLA's charting activity in the comming months and exspect huge gains in the future.


----------



## StockyBailx (6 June 2006)

The Up's & Downs of PLA is its negative gearing ratios & it strongly depends on cash flow and Volume at this time, velosity looks to be unchanged and in need of a reversal to boost momentum. Charting charactoristics, show a Steeple Top pattern leading from a possible break-away. Although technically PLA is still a virgin, she is making her benchmark of Gaps, but may well be wedged in with the market as it may decline without a change in velosity given todays supply and demand. PLA may well need buyers to take control and influance volume. Although it will be interesting to see if PLA does form a break-out.
On the Chart below below you can see the comparision of a 32 day moving average agianst a weighted monthly average as they may well cross over.


----------



## StockyBailx (9 June 2006)

*PLA***A bit of a dead beat as it seems, showed a lot of character and attitude. Good while it lasted. Learn something new every day I quess, 'Don't buy into negative gearing stock, because they don't hold up against the pressure of a falling market. I will endeavour to stalk PLA into September, where fundamentals will have changed. A reversal in velosity and cash flow will see PLA break through its negativity and may well hold at $2. If Semptember is to be a good month for the Materials Commodity and the market in general. Export, may also be a problem for PLA.


----------



## GreatPig (30 June 2006)

Starting to look positive again now I think.

I was considering buying today, but noticed some serious pegging of the bid queue for most of the afternoon, the two large orders only being removed just before 4pm.

As indicated on the depth chart below, there were two orders for 100,000 shares, each single buyers, sitting at 77 cents and 78 cents. In fact, one of them was 150,000 for a while. Those orders were in marked contrast to the order sizes for the rest of the bid queue.

At the time they were pulled, the highest bid was still 79.5 or 80 cents (I forget which exactly). I'm guessing both buy orders were probably the same seller.

Anyway, see what happens tomorrow.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## StockyBailx (4 July 2006)

hows Doing GreatPig, like your space ship.

Looks like some one got cold feet, They are pretty big hunks in my view and as it seems to me actions like that aren't good for momentum. Volosity holding up @ 29%. Interesting to see if PLA can break resistance before falling to demand. PLA is deafinetly a good short term money maker aspescially if you can_ read_ between the lines as that guy obviously didn't in my view.

Good to see that PLA is holding on to its own, as it once agian, makes a statment and surges ahead. I say statment cause according to my readings PLA has adapted it self back into the bull chain. I predict PLA to break resent resistance in late july and if supply is well produced through out August and if the market permits PLA will not fall as far as Junes trades. To add to this momentum PLA will have completed its Smokey Hill Project (SHP) in September. Its current mine called Kalplats is making a 49% profit and on completion of SHP will add a further 70% profit to PLA. So I would exspect PLA to go through the roof some time in September.

A quick over view of the merger would read like this; The 15m PLA shares represent a 26% interest in SHP to be issued on reciept of propective rights. Funding for the BFS to be provided by SHP (84.2%) and CMR (15.8%) with construction cost spawn by 3 parties based on thier equity positions. CMR Corridor Minining resoures. ARM Africian Rianbow Minerals PLA Platinium Aust. A jiont venture set to reach high expectations. (Paydirt) All in all it sounds good to me as platinium demand still exceeds supply.

To be honest I was a bit shy myself, with the anamations that accured in June, but I think PLA will record a good month and continue to hold its own though out the up and coming months and once agian I look forward to seeing PLA in September? (true story)

Stocky.....


----------



## StockyBailx (5 July 2006)

Found meself a sell out form from _Newsmith Clobal Opportunities,_ apparently sold a whole lot of PLA shares just recently. I recken the recent downfall of PLA would of been due to this bloke. cheeky bugger?
http://www3.weblink.com.au/news/popup_viewer.asp?media=pdf&src=ndb&articleID=6324724 
I wonder if this block Knows more than we do? To me he seems like a lost idiot, wouldn't know a opportunity if it hit him in the face. But than agian thier must be a reason? -Hope he losses out.


----------



## GreatPig (5 July 2006)

The former trend line support is now acting as resistance.

GP


----------



## StockyBailx (6 July 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> The former trend line support is now acting as resistance.
> 
> GP



 I think I totaly understand what your saying but is there any chance you can explian in more detail. _ Please_.

So what you are suggesting is that _PLA_ is slowly falling. You may well be right? Although I still think despite recent charactoristics _PLA_ is certianly on top of its game. As your chart also shows _PLA_ is rising & with fundermental information givin to me from Platinum Aust (paydirt) etc, I see_ PLA_ moving in accordance approx _40%_ gain. But certianly would aggree that _PLA_ is also a touch fradgile but should continue to rise. For me my only concern is that if PLA doesn,t reach my mid september dead line & profit around _70%_. I will be terribly disapionted and sorry to see _PLA_ go.


----------



## GreatPig (10 July 2006)

Just meant the price had risen back to the trend line and then turned down.

However, it appears to have broken through now.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## StockyBailx (15 July 2006)

Characteristics must be well tuned. Fell like a sack of potatoes, maybe a good sell point?


----------



## pacer (28 July 2006)

Pla got a mention in the sydney morning herald.......yes it's my cat.

hope it helps the share price!

go to smh.com   ........business ..........cbd ......... pussy picks daytrader specs


----------



## StockyBailx (1 August 2006)

_Hows doing pacer_, tryed looking up this juicy artical you are talking about @*www.smh.com/* but found a health service instead. I'm just wondering if you could enlightin me on the correct URL cause I wouldn't mind a sticky peek at the pussy collum.

Thankx  stocky....


----------



## StockyBailx (1 August 2006)

Can't help but notice pla has been hoving around the 90cents mark for sum time now. I wonder if its a sign of thing to cum, and that my prediction will go as planned leading up to september. Looking at sum charts and other charactoristics, I think now may be a good time to buy as pla has been boiling away just nicely. I sense sum good movement this time?


----------



## pacer (7 August 2006)

Hey Stoky....try this

http://www.smh.com.au/news/cbd/pussy-picks-daytraders-best-specs/2006/07/27/1153816318391.html


----------



## StockyBailx (29 August 2006)

Nearly coming up into September, lets see what happens?


----------



## StockyBailx (30 August 2006)

had a look into PLA's target close, crossing exspenitary and simple averages & the best I could come up with was just under 2$ about 1.80. If you are a investor in PLA as I might be if the semptember fundermendals go as planned. You may notice that its holding steady, sitting on a bearish belt, the mass index is slowly falling away. But I still feel that with any luck, maybe mid september it may rech 2$ and murge from there, 'see what happens' if it happens.


----------



## GreatPig (30 August 2006)

StockyBailx said:
			
		

> maybe mid september it may rech 2$



More than double in about two weeks???

I'd love some water from that well of optimism you're using! 

Cheers,
GP


----------



## StockyBailx (5 September 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> More than double in about two weeks???
> 
> I'd love some water from that well of optimism you're using!
> 
> ...



Ive got to aggree with you GP, I think you would love to have a drink from my well of optimism. I'm sorry to say, that I've drunk it almost dry & thiers not enough left to share around. But I'm more than happy to share this cup with you.
After me little well profit tested PLA using CPMA MACD valued indicators it finds that PLA over the 2 year period 10,000$ Investment & exit alerts along the way PLA made 170.70% compound profit 98.97% flat profit & 70% winning trade. (CPMA) If It wasn,t to sell along the way, 'you could probaly triple those percentages? Plus profit testing PLA over a 2 mounth period (recent) using multiple valued indicators (MACD) respectivly finds PLA with 100% winning trade since july 19, & 52.02% compound & flat profit. Which I'd exspect to increase?

I guess what my little well is trying to say, is that PLA is a meatie well compacted stock, that lacks buyers. IF the volume spike were to increase I'm quite sure PLA will expand quite dramaticaly. As for my double in weeks. WELL maybe a bit far fetched? The way I see it is, if PLA was to expand its imports with the Smokey Hill or Kapalates projects. Which either one it may be to a exporting increase of 30% (40-70%) & buyers were to acknowledge these fundermental changes, (if they happen) PLA will most certianly double in price in a very short period of time.

What do ya think GP taste any good? OR yer if you throw it back in the well it means bad luck. If any of this is wrong you will be purafyed from all *sins*.
All the Best.


----------



## StockyBailx (21 September 2006)

*Evening Viewers,*

__Well what can I say but sorry to hear about it? Learn something new every day I quess, I really had strong confidance in _PLA_ rising an extra _40%_ since the 11th of September. But it seems it takes more than prospecting rights to increase the price of this baby. As it seems _PLA _has done nothin but lose in averages from all directions since that date. Still got a lot of respect for *PLA *it has done well to get to were it is, and should hold its head up high, for holding steady for so long. Considering, it was udervalued all the way and could of done better with added investing supports. 
_*Now we can just wait for the big find at Smokey Hill.*_ if anyone is interested in this one like Iam. And you think you can make better sence of it all than me, I strongly recommend you go to there user friendly Web page www.platinumaus.com.au/  

Take a good look at these sites, being were I got my information from, www.gtp.com.au/platinumaus/inews_files/pla23marcho6std8.pdf tell if you think I was right in exspecting exceptional things from *PLA.*
These next two are there lastest anouncements, that I thought would show more promise  www.gtp.com.au/platinumaus/inews_files/ASX0674JDL_110906.pdf 
www.gpt.com.au/platinumaus/inews_files/ASX0675JDL_110906.pdf 

_O'h well, watch out for the boogy man around the corner!  _


----------



## StockyBailx (21 September 2006)

*PLA FROM DAY 1 FOR ME!  *


----------



## kerosam (25 October 2006)

StockyB,

have been following PLA when Fat Prophets made a recommendation at about $0.50 ish. And instead of following paid advice, I hopped onto a 'ramped' stock instead   ... anyway, enough of my story. A few questions thot you might be able to clarify:

1. what are the main uses of platinum?
2. are they many other platinum explorers & producers? what i'm asking is, how are PL competitiors doing?
3. any reason why the sharp increase in SP recently? i'm considering to buy into during the retrace.   

thanks in advance.


----------



## chops_a_must (2 December 2006)

kerosam said:
			
		

> 1. what are the main uses of platinum?
> 2. are they many other platinum explorers & producers? what i'm asking is, how are PL competitiors doing?
> 3. any reason why the sharp increase in SP recently? i'm considering to buy into during the retrace.
> 
> thanks in advance.



1. The main use is in catalytic converters etc. But it is also used for other technologies to do with emission control;
For high tec medical equipment;
and Jewelry.
I could be wrong, need confirmation, that other metals found in platinum ore bodies, such as rhodium and iridium are used for high tec TV and computer screens, as well as hard drives.

2. Magma Metals (MMB)
    Pan Palladium (PPD)
    Aquarius Platinum (AQP)
    Platinum Australia (PLA)

The former two are explorers. The latter two are producers, well PLA will be quite active beginning next year. And the latter two SP graphs look rather similiar in their percentage shifts.

3. US auto producers looking seriously at less polluting cars, having a real impact? A new platinum price spike. Higher sales of efficient cars from Europe and Japan? Possible factors?

The supply/ demand balance should even up sometime in 2008, but with continual demand for emission control technology, platinum stocks are a long term hold for me.


----------



## chops_a_must (2 December 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> Pla got a mention in the sydney morning herald.......yes it's my cat.
> 
> hope it helps the share price!
> 
> go to smh.com   ........business ..........cbd ......... pussy picks daytrader specs



That is one of the funniest reads I've had in a while. You certainly are a character.

"THINGS could be worse. You could be a daytrader." This was posted by "pacer69" on the HotCopper website under the subject line "My cat picks all my shares" and stock code PLA (Platinum Australia Ltd): "I put 100 speccies on to the floor and let my moggy, Felix, pick 5 … this was one of them, so far he is doing better than me, so I might just leave it up to him from now on as he has a better understanding of the markets in speccies than I do.

"He likes NMS [Neptune Marine Services] and INL [Intec] and NWR [Northwest Resources] and GOA [Gold Aura] as well … we'll see how he goes. He picked AND [Andean Resources] at 9c the day before it took off and made a fortune … he eats real good I can tell you."


----------



## Bushrat (11 December 2006)

I must be thinking like the cat, had the NWR options until very recently, and have since gone into INL.....
Have held PLA for 2 years now, waiting on drilling results at Kalplats for the next leg up.....seeing this current drifting stage similar to the drifting earlier in the year after hitting $1.14 on May 10...looking for $1.70-$1.80 by March, $3 within 12-18months.


----------



## pacer (15 January 2007)

I guess my cat deserves some caviar.



			
				pacer said:
			
		

> Hey Stoky....try this
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/news/cbd/pussy-picks-daytraders-best-specs/2006/07/27/1153816318391.html


----------



## Out Too Soon (8 March 2007)

This looks like a good chance for me to get back on board with this one. I made a note to myself last year that PLA starts mining this year, is this still the case? I've been looking thru the ann's & can't find a mention, don't know where I got that info originally!


----------



## Ang (13 March 2007)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> This looks like a good chance for me to get back on board with this one. I made a note to myself last year that PLA starts mining this year, is this still the case? I've been looking thru the ann's & can't find a mention, don't know where I got that info originally!




 
PLA are not only mining they are a producer and have just been entered into the All Ords, therfore the fund managers should start paying some attention to this one. Don't know what to say about the today's drop of 3 cents, however most stock fell today.
reg
ang


----------



## Bushrat (17 March 2007)

Hi Ang, dont know where you get your info from, wish it was true, but PLA are not producing.. They are waiting for mining licences for Smokey Hills, Drill results from Kalahari, feed results from Panton...A lot of things out of there control at the moment, but, you get the feeling, if one announcement comes, the SP will be on the move and more announcements will be soon to follow. Still confident of $3 in 12 - 18 months.


----------



## Out Too Soon (25 March 2007)

Bushrat said:


> Hi Ang, dont know where you get your info from, wish it was true, but PLA are not producing.. They are waiting for mining licences for Smokey Hills, Drill results from Kalahari, feed results from Panton...A lot of things out of there control at the moment, but, you get the feeling, if one announcement comes, the SP will be on the move and more announcements will be soon to follow. Still confident of $3 in 12 - 18 months.




Thanks for the clarification Bushrat, it threw me, I couldn't find anything but would be silly to argue. sp should rise a lot when they do start mining, agreed.


----------



## Ang (25 March 2007)

Hi Bushrat
I have attached the relase relating them being listed on the all ordinaries as attached. Why else would they be listed under that category rather than Mining if they weren't producing?
How do you get your valuation of $3
kind regards
Angelo


----------



## Jimminy (17 April 2007)

Worth noting this stock has put on over 30% in the past fortnight.

Surprised there is not more followers on this stock.  I got on last week at $1.63.

New ETF should make this put on some more gains. Have a read of the following articles from the past few days.


http://business.iafrica.com/transcripts/777568.htm

http://business.iafrica.com/transcripts/777568.htm

http://www.miningweekly.co.za/article.php?a_id=107330


----------



## Ang (17 April 2007)

Jimminy said:


> Worth noting this stock has put on over 30% in the past fortnight.
> 
> Surprised there is not more followers on this stock.  I got on last week at $1.63.
> 
> ...




Yes if you want a solid platinum stock this is the one. Like I said earlier in the month they are now listed under the all ordinaries, so the big boys have started to play with this one. Info I have seen is they will be producing before September. 
kind regards 
Ang


----------



## Ang (26 April 2007)

Out Too Soon said:


> Thanks for the clarification Bushrat, it threw me, I couldn't find anything but would be silly to argue. sp should rise a lot when they do start mining, agreed.




I can't believe there aren't any more traders on this forum on this one got to $2.04 today, my $2.30 target looks good and your $3 target in 12 to 18 months lets say that is going to be tested soon. The price has also following the Platinum price, however this is over 40% up since I first warned all you nice folk on the forum and still no announcement. They may be producing before you all think. Any way I am still in there and I hope members got on board when I first flagged it  
kind reg
ang


----------



## Jimminy (26 April 2007)

Ang said:


> I can't believe there aren't any more traders on this forum on this one got to $2.04 today, my $2.30 target looks good and your $3 target in 12 to 18 months lets say that is going to be tested soon. The price has also following the Platinum price, however this is over 40% up since I first warned all you nice folk on the forum and still no announcement. They may be producing before you all think. Any way I am still in there and I hope members got on board when I first flagged it
> kind reg
> ang




I'm here Ang.....not a trader though. Long term one in the super fund.

Wait till Smokey comes on later in the year. Not to mention Kalplats,etc....

Got onto this on at 1.63...  2.04 high was great. Should test and pass that quite easily as we see platinum prices continue to post new high on an almost daily basis. Luv the Plat ETFs & ETCs .....


----------



## Ang (26 April 2007)

Please refer to below Platinum going "bananas" in London. With all the talk on reducing emissions in Vehicles and the use of this precious metal in electronic equioment like Ipods, no wonder the stock is going up. Still plenty upside tomorow and in future with this sort of news coming out of london.
kind reg
ang 

April 26 (Bloomberg) -- Platinum rose in London, snapping its worst losing streak in more than seven weeks on speculation that a new platinum-based investment product will buoy demand for the metal used in jewelry and cars. Palladium declined. 

Platinum fell for three consecutive trading sessions after closing at a record April 20. Carmakers are using more platinum to reduce emissions from vehicles as governments tighten environmental controls. Demand may be further bolstered by investors buying a new exchange-traded fund backed by platinum, London-based researcher GFMS Ltd. said yesterday. 

``The longer-term outlook remains very strong for platinum, with inelastic demand from industrial sources potentially being joined by strong investor interest as demand for ETF products swells,'' James Moore, an analyst at London-based TheBullionDesk.com, said in a report today. 

Platinum for immediate delivery rose $6, or 0.5 percent, to $1,306.50 an ounce as of 9:50 a.m. in London. Prices last retreated for three consecutive days at the beginning of March. 

Palladium, platinum's sister metal, dropped $3.50, or 0.9 percent, to $376.50 an ounce. The price reached a four-year high of $406.50 in May last year, and the metal ``remains on course to challenge'' that, Moore said. 

Shares of ETFS Physical Platinum, the first securities backed by platinum and introduced in London this week, gained $1.31, or 1 percent, to $132. Jersey, Channel Islands-based ETF Securities Ltd., developer of the securities, also introduced units backed by palladium, silver and gold. 

``Pricing is extremely efficient and will always be close to the metal it's tracking,'' Hector McNeil, head of sales and marketing at ETF Securities, said on a conference call today. ``If there is rising demand, the ability of producers to increase supply is constrained.'' 

To contact the reporter on this story: Claudia Carpenter in London at ccarpenter2@bloomberg.net


----------



## Jimminy (26 April 2007)

It's all good Ang.  

Analysts expected $1450/ounce to be passed this year even before the ETFs had been anounced....

This one will perform better than most u stocks for the next 6 months.   Big call I know as I hold quite a few. That's how confident I am on PLA.


----------



## Jimminy (16 July 2007)

Jimminy said:


> Analysts expected $1450/ounce to be passed this year even before the ETFs had been anounced....
> 
> This one will perform better than most u stocks for the next 6 months.   Big call I know as I hold quite a few. That's how confident I am on PLA.




Some good analyst reports coming out on PLA at present noting their tonnage in the coming years, coupled together with an ever increasing platinum price.

Reached a high of $2.22 today thus far. 10% GAIN


----------



## Jimminy (18 October 2007)

Jimminy said:


> Analysts expected $1450/ounce to be passed this year even before the ETFs had been anounced....




$1438/oz reached in overnight trade, so the analysts have been proven correct thus far.

PLA has not done as well as I thought; but hopefully smokey hills mining approval will change this.

First year production target of 100,000 oz. That's next year.

Wait until they get Kalplats going in another five years.  Buy in now, stick under the pillow and you will be rewarded may fold in years to come.


----------



## popy (18 October 2007)

This one has been a sleeping giant for quite a while now and i believe this will be headed toward $3. Recent announcements have given the kick along and proof is in the pudding! Still excellent value with solid fundamentals and very exciting times ahead. One of the better long term holds and a smart management behind them.


----------



## Jimminy (25 October 2007)

popy said:


> This one has been a sleeping giant for quite a while now and i believe this will be headed toward $3. Recent announcements have given the kick along and proof is in the pudding!.




New high of 2.45 intraday - $2.41 new highest close also.

The sleeping giant perhaps awakening with platinum prices projected to strengthen with forecast deficit for next six months.

Any one else follow or hold this stock. Seems a shame not many follow it.


----------



## Bushrat (30 October 2007)

Yep, i follow it, as I bought in years ago at 24c, watched it dropped to 10c, then held on selling half at about $1.40 and the rest at $1.90.. I cant believe the price of this stock. It is all really dependant on producing next year..something they said they would be doing this time last year. They are waiting on some permits and this has taken almost 12 months now, as from what i can tell, they stuffed up the application somewhere in the environmental paperwork. Yesterday it spiked to $2.73 then dropped back to $2.51. I guess this was on the back of the Xstrata bid for Jubilee..
Can see it going to $4 next year, especially as volumes are building, but Anglo Pacific has recently dumped about 2mill...Cant blame them really, I think they only paid 15c for them..
good luck to holders, it should keep running.


----------



## aleckara (11 December 2007)

PLA just downgraded their share of the Smokey Hills project to 59% according to the latest announcement to "introduce a BEE component".

They had 80% of the project before. For the size of the project should I be worried about this announcement? What does this announcement mean?

I am long on this stock but have no clue as to the nature of the BEE component and can't access whether this is a bad or good move in the long term.


----------



## michael_selway (11 December 2007)

Bushrat said:


> Yep, i follow it, as I bought in years ago at 24c, watched it dropped to 10c, then held on selling half at about $1.40 and the rest at $1.90.. I cant believe the price of this stock. It is all really dependant on producing next year..something they said they would be doing this time last year. They are waiting on some permits and this has taken almost 12 months now, as from what i can tell, they stuffed up the application somewhere in the environmental paperwork. Yesterday it spiked to $2.73 then dropped back to $2.51. I guess this was on the back of the Xstrata bid for Jubilee..
> Can see it going to $4 next year, especially as volumes are building, but Anglo Pacific has recently dumped about 2mill...Cant blame them really, I think they only paid 15c for them..
> good luck to holders, it should keep running.




Hi shivers not bad, does anyoen know the mine life?

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -4.7 9.5 11.5 36.1 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 *



> Business Description
> Platinum Australia Limited (PLA) is a platinum group metal (PGM) exploration and development company. The companys activities are focused on its three key projects: Smokey Hills and Kalahari in South Africa and Panton in Australia.
> 
> Company Strategy
> PLA aims to become a substantial mid-tier PGM producer. To achieve the goal, PLA has formed a basket of three strategical PGM projects and has a development program for each of them. In July 2006, PLA completed a bankable feasibility study on the Smokey Hills project. Preliminary figures were based on a resource of 1Moz 4E PGM, production rate of 95,000oz 4E PGM per annum and support the development decision. Second South African development project, Kalahari Platinum, hosts resource of 3.4Moz of 3E PGM and has the potential to more than double the high grade open pit resource. It is company target to conduct drilling along strike and down-dip of the known deposits. The feasibility study will be aimed at a project to be able to produce about 200,000oz 3E PGM from open pit operations. PLAs third potential development project is its 100% owned Panton Project. To facilitate development of Panton and save on capital costs, the company has reached an agreement with Sally Malay Mining Limited (SMY) for that company to carry out and fund a feasibility study. Platinum Australia reported a net loss of $7.14m for the year ended 30 June 2007. Revenues from ordinary activities were $1.52m, compared to $456,858 in the pcp. Diluted EPS was (4.7) cents, compared to (3.6) cents last year. The net operating cash outflow was $5.76m, compared to an outflow of $4.69m in the pcp. No dividend was declared.


----------



## refined silver (11 December 2007)

Bushrat said:


> Yep, i follow it, as I bought in years ago at 24c, watched it dropped to 10c, then held on selling half at about $1.40 and the rest at $1.90.. I cant believe the price of this stock. It is all really dependant on producing next year..something they said they would be doing this time last year. They are waiting on some permits and this has taken almost 12 months now, as from what i can tell, they stuffed up the application somewhere in the environmental paperwork. Yesterday it spiked to $2.73 then dropped back to $2.51. I guess this was on the back of the Xstrata bid for Jubilee..
> Can see it going to $4 next year, especially as volumes are building, but Anglo Pacific has recently dumped about 2mill...Cant blame them really, I think they only paid 15c for them..
> good luck to holders, it should keep running.




Congrats!! I think PPD and PGM are two more PGM co's which will see similar gains, both trading at discounts to recent prices, very small market caps, with great resources. PGM is probably the real moonshot.


----------



## eddyeagle (25 June 2008)

Anyone got any thoughts on Platinum Australia?

It has been trending upwards for 2.5 years and is hovering around all time highs. 

Fat Prophets have a BUY on it.


----------



## tezz (26 June 2008)

yeah they are going very well, upgraded their resource and will be mining soon, I got in at $1.85 and with the bear market starting in August they are one of the few that never fell heavely like most of the other stocks, I wish I had bought more of them now with PT over $2000 plus PD and AU and such a huge resource, It may go to $10 in a couple of years who knows


----------



## aleckara (27 June 2008)

tezz said:


> yeah they are going very well, upgraded their resource and will be mining soon, I got in at $1.85 and with the bear market starting in August they are one of the few that never fell heavely like most of the other stocks, I wish I had bought more of them now with PT over $2000 plus PD and AU and such a huge resource, It may go to $10 in a couple of years who knows




I agree. This stock has also shown some stability since the market crash. I personally bought in at 2.55, so not nearly as lucky as you (i.e just before the market crash I didn't predict that well). Not one of my strongest trades but still I can see upside. They keep to their targets, and they seem to have everything covered in terms of their projects.

Lets hope that by the end of July we see some action from their Smokey Hills project.


----------



## smuspr (11 September 2008)

*PLA.ASX*

Any views on Platinum Australia.  Looks as thought they need China to start buying cars and Sount Africa to fix thier power problems. HAd this compnay recommended by Fat Prophets, so i guess they have some positives.  NOt at present though


----------



## Lucky_Country (11 September 2008)

Hopefully the oil price retrace will encourge new buyers into the car market with a autocatalyst in there mind when purchasing 
Short term blip.


----------



## aleckara (5 November 2008)

Anyone have any thoughts on this stock?

Just  a couple days ago saw high volume on a turning point. However didn't take it (have to admit fear paralysed me quite a bit with my recent losses on this one).

Has any TA guys taken a look at this one? There are still downside risks to platinum not including the US automakers, Chinese demand for auto's in the short term down, etc. However that hasn't stopped it from rising 100% in the last few days. Still below what I sold it at though.


----------



## J.B.Nimble (30 December 2008)

*PLA Platinum Australia*

The name is a misnomer - their platinum assets are in South Africa. They are bringing one project on line now and have another at BFS stage.

Smokey Hills is commissioning currently (69.75% interest)
1 Moz resource - open pit and shallow underground targeting 95,000 oz per year of 4E PGM. 15% hedged at 2000USD/oz Pt and 500USD/oz Pd. Expected cash cost of 190 USD/oz which is at the seriously low end of industry production cost curve. Life of mine offtake agreements etc, etc... All good stuff.

Kalahari Platinum project (49% JV)  
4.2 Moz PGM resource
targeting 120koz to 300koz per year at 200 to 300 USD/oz from multiple open pits
head grade expected at 2.5 to 3.5 g/t
Expected production by 2011 BFS due by end of 2008 (very soon???)

Platinum price is in a bit of a hole at present on fears over reduced demand for automotive catalytic converters but, as with so many commodities, price is now below average cost of production suggesting an overshoot that will correct given a little time. In any case appears to be very profitable at curent prices...

Looks like it has the goods and the market has started to move them up in recent days.


----------



## hardyakka (10 April 2009)

*PLA-An ideal investment in these times*

I am surprised that this thread is not a lot more active when you start to look at this company. I acquired a reasonable holding several months ago when, going by the market indices, all was doom and gloom.

Consider the attributes of PLA:

a) It has moved from explorer to producer status having already started shipping concentrate.

b) The beauty of platinum is a natural hedge. It has industrial applications and is a precious metal, so it benefits from a rush havens such as gold and also benefits when industrial production picks up ie there is a move away gold.

c) It is one of the cheapest platinum producers about.

d) One of its major applications is in the auto industry which is being hammered right now, yet consider that with increasing controls over pollution its use in things such as catalytic converters is a necessity in pollution control. (Note there are alternatives but my understanding is these are not as efficient.)

e) In the third quarter of 2008 platinum fell from a high of over USD 2000 to be virtually on a par with gold and the two matched each other up to nearly USD1000. Since then gold has fallen back to about USD 850 and platinum has moved to about USD1200. Maybe this is a sign of an increase in investor confidence as traditional safe havens are deserted

f) Smokey Hills is currently producing (PLA interest in cashflows 85%) and PLA has a second project called Kalahari Platinum which is in the discovery phase, it seems to me that no value has been attributed to the potential of the latter project.

I bought into PLA at 55cents, it is now about 80 cents and IMO has the potential to easily reach $1.40 plus over the next 12 months. I think that the key risk to PLA is that it will be eyeballed by some of the big players before its full value can be unlocked.

Have a look at the Dec 2008 financials which are available on the ASX site and you may like what you see.

Disclosure-I hold and paid my budgie 2 packets of birdseed for the above analysis, so it is its fault, not mine

Cheers


----------



## hardyakka (17 April 2009)

*Re: PLA -Update*

The price of PLA has moved up by 14 cents from 80 to 94 and the announcement a few days ago indicates the Kalahari tenement looks exceptionally promising. 

Cheers


----------



## vincent191 (30 April 2009)

I luv to see what kinda cash flow they are expecting in the next 12 months. They are expecting payment for their 1st shipment in April, I wonder how much??  Could be $10k, could be $100k, it make 1 hell of a difference.

I have doubled my holdings in PLA and could like to buy more but not until I know if they will be cashflow positive. Anyone got any information?


----------



## slimjim88 (7 May 2009)

Hello , New tothis forum - have been with HC. Just checking PLA for medium to long term (12mth+). Appreciate any tips on PLA.


----------



## Agentm (7 May 2009)

yeah

i got in at .14 and sold out at $3.. it was one hell of a ride..

its a share that needs close scrutiny, as things have changed politically in SA..


----------



## hardyakka (7 May 2009)

PLA is now $1.05, I still think it has some upside but todays movement tends to indicate that the market has woken up to it now that it is a producer. Also the release on the Kalahari resource in late April no doubt gave it a bit of a positive boost.

Cheers


----------



## Mc Gusto (12 May 2009)

I like the look of this stock and think I might take a small parcel over the next few days even after yesterdays strong performance and announcement.

Doing a little research on it I think the fundamentals are there for a reasonable investment.

Would be interested in any further thoughts on PLA.

Thanks

Gusto


----------



## vincent191 (12 May 2009)

PLA is definetly a good stock with plenty of potential. South Africa hold more than 90% of the world's known deposits of platinum. PLA has a good deposit in Smokey Hill and it is a credit to the Company to bring Smokey Hill into production in less than 2 years.

They are very smart to bring the Smokey Hill which is a smaller deposit on-line first to start producing cash flow. They are now working on the bigger deposit in Kalpat. If they can emulate Smokey Hill, Kalpat should start producing within 2 years.

PLA is showing charateristics of becoming a good low cost mid size producer. Traditionally Platinum is about twice the price of gold but lately it is only fetching a 30% premium. This is because of the down turn in the car industry. Modern petrol car catalsyt convertors use platinum but paladin can be used as a substitue. The convertors for diesel cars still needs platinum, there is no substitute.

When the car market turns around and more people turn to diesel, the demand for platinum will increase. PLA is well placed to take full advantage of this. The timing of PLA reaching full production and the recovery of world markets seems to compliment each other.

My personal prediction is for PLA to push $1.60 by end of 2009. Beyond that is blue sky. As always dyor.


----------



## GumbyLearner (29 May 2009)

I bought some of these yesterday. The recent cap raising was a little deterrent
but promising announcement this week was enough to entice me. The HOA signed with Atla in SA. 

I agree with most recent posts on this thread, very important to have moved from ex/dev to prod now.

Also, looks to be the most smashed of all the precious metals and there appears plenty of room for upside with this one. JMO


----------



## eddyeagle (29 May 2009)

I have been watching this one for a while now. 

Quite frustrated that I didnt buy in when it was languishing around 50c and then around 80c about a month or two ago. 

The capital raising has not been detrimental effect on the share-price which is a good sign!


----------



## JWR (11 June 2009)

PLA spiked up 14% today on no real news. I heard Nick Radge advise to sell PLA last night on sky business because its already had its run and that there is no real upside from here. Today has disproven his advice. What are everyone's thoughts on where this is headed? Is it good to get in/out?


----------



## eddyeagle (11 June 2009)

Personally I just bought in last week so I wont be selling!

In today's fat prophets trading report they said they anticipate further gains in the weeks ahead with PLA, as the fact that there is no recent chart resistance above current prices could result in a quick rally to the upside...

Also, a possible takeover target as the Platinum industry looks to consolidate...


----------



## vincent191 (6 July 2009)

I expect a maiden profit to be announced soon. They will be repaying the bank loan and realise a hugh fx hedging profit. Plus the smokey hill project should reach it's planned production level. It is all blue sky provide platinum prices continue it's slow but steady climb as the global economies recover. The next 12 months is very exciting for this stock.


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 July 2009)

Fantastic volume today and announcement of two resource upgrades.

Apparently there is a rather large general strike in SA ATM. Didn't deter this one from going up today  Nice!

Still hold

DYOR


----------



## skc (14 July 2009)

JWR said:


> PLA spiked up 14% today on no real news. I heard Nick Radge advise to sell PLA last night on sky business because its already had its run and that there is no real upside from here. Today has disproven his advice. What are everyone's thoughts on where this is headed? Is it good to get in/out?




So it turned out that day was the last swing high for PLA at ~$1.25. Yesterday it closed $0.83...although a little sign of life on the chart now.


----------



## eddyeagle (14 July 2009)

I see JP Morgan have upped their holding in this one yesterday. Always a good sign. I think I will top up in the next few days if the price holds up...


----------



## Agentm (15 July 2009)

i rode it from .14 to $3 and i have recently added again

they will be mining kalpats long after we have gone to dust


----------



## vincent191 (15 July 2009)

Looks like the Chinese are going to take up an interest in PLA. Should add some positive sendiments to the SP?


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 October 2009)

Couldn't find the thread among the I-P list

So could a mod please add this

 * Soros funds buy shares via Quantum Partners, RS Capital

* Fund managers positive about commodity outlook - analyst

By Julie Crust

LONDON, Oct 12 (Reuters) - Funds controlled by billionaire investor George Soros have acquired at least a 9 percent stake in Platinum Australia Ltd (PLAq.L: Quote, Profile, Research) (PLA.AX: Quote, Profile, Research), the exploration company said in a statement on Monday.

Soros Fund Management acquired about 21.7 million shares via Quantum Partners LDC and RS Capital Partners Ltd on Oct. 8 after a share placement by Platinum Australia.

The move is part of the growing interest shown by fund managers and other investors in the mining sector as commodity prices recover from the lows of 2008.

"We get the feeling that fund managers in general are still very positive about the commodity outlook," said Leon Esterhuizen, analyst at RBC Capital Markets.

"People are starting to look around and see which commodities have been left behind, which particular stocks are left behind, and junior producers generally fall into that category." Platinum Australia operates the Smokey Hills platinum mine in South Africa, which has a projected average annual production capacity of 100,000 ounces of platinum group metals (PGMs), and PGM projects in South Africa and Australia.

Woohoo - About time!!


----------



## eddyeagle (13 October 2009)

Nice spot Gumby. 

Platinum Australia share price has been frustrating since the highs in June so hopefully this will provide a catalyst for a boost.  

It seems to have formed bit of a triangle in that time, and with Platinum at US$1340 it could be ready to run. 

GS/JB Were have a target of $1.35.


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 October 2009)

eddyeagle said:


> Nice spot Gumby.
> 
> Platinum Australia share price has been frustrating since the highs in June so hopefully this will provide a catalyst for a boost.
> 
> ...




Tomorrow should be exciting.  

If your not in, it might be quite frustrating! 

But yeah waited a while for this momma! She's about to explode!! IMO


----------



## vincent191 (13 October 2009)

I have been waiting for a long time. PLA has been very disappointing despite all the encouraging signs. It's sp has not kept up with the other resources stocks.

I hope George Soros decision will help PLA make up for lost time. The sp should be around $1.60 IMO. Fingers cross for the next few weeks. PLA owes me a few drinks.


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 October 2009)

vincent191 said:


> I have been waiting for a long time. PLA has been very disappointing despite all the encouraging signs. It's sp has not kept up with the other resources stocks.
> 
> I hope George Soros decision will help PLA make up for lost time. The sp should be around $1.60 IMO. Fingers cross for the next few weeks. PLA owes me a few drinks.




Don't worry Vinnie. George has auto catalysts in mind for sure. This one looks like a good medium to long term play. Low production costs seem to be the kicker here.

http://www.businessweek.com/investing/green_business/archives/2009/10/george_soros_to.html 

George Soros to Invest $1 Billion in Green Energy

Posted by: Mark Scott on October 12

The upcoming climate talks in Copenhagen are less than two months away, and everyone is looking to throw in his/her two cents. On Oct. 10, it was billionaire George Soros’ turn to get in on the act. Giving a speech in Denmark, the man who famously ‘broke the Bank of England’ in the early 1990s now plans to invest $1 billion in clean energy technology. Another $100 million ”” doled out in $10 million increments annually over ten years ”” will fund the newly-created Climate Policy Initiative, a foundation targeted at environmental policy.

That’s a sizeable amount of cash, though Soros didn’t specify where the $1 billion would be spent other than saying ‘stringent conditions’ will be used to evaluate potential investments. And in an ironic twist, Soros, who made a sizeable chunk of his fortune through currency speculation, put his support behind carbon taxes, not cap-and-trade systems. His reason? Financial investors can too easily manipulate carbon markets.

Soros is wise to keep his cards close to his chest. With so much money on the table, potential deals could be given a ‘Soros premium’ if the billionaire focuses on a too-narrow clean energy brief. But some of his likes/dislikes are already known. Soros, for instance, has invested in clean coal technology, including Portsmouth (NH)-based Powerspan Corp that specializes in carbon capture technology.


----------



## vincent191 (15 October 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> Don't worry Vinnie. George has auto catalysts in mind for sure. This one looks like a good medium to long term play. Low production costs seem to be the kicker here.
> 
> http://www.businessweek.com/investing/green_business/archives/2009/10/george_soros_to.html
> 
> ...





Gumby.....what would you consider as "clean energy"? I have gas instead of coal powered electricity power plants and electric hybrid cars and wind power electric turbines.

If we try and follow Soro's indications that clean energy is the way to go I would try and target Companies that is developing gas fields. For electric cars and wind farms they will need a lot of rare earth producers to produce the electric motors and batteries.

I guess he bought into PLA because platinum is still way behind it's 2007 peak prices. If my guess is right then perhaps I should also look at nickel.

Any further thoughts??


----------



## sptrawler (15 October 2009)

At this point in time everyone is going for clean energy. At present the only way forward for vehicles is cleaner emissions wether they be petrol or diesel. Both technologies at this time are using platinum to clean their emissions and with the cash for clunkers in Europe and U.S.A there may be a shortfall in platinum. The recovery process is good but the cars being trashed don't have platinum, therefore one would think there may be a shortfall. WELL THATS MY TWO BOBS WORTH.


----------



## vincent191 (12 November 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> Tomorrow should be exciting.
> 
> If your not in, it might be quite frustrating!
> 
> But yeah waited a while for this momma! She's about to explode!! IMO





After watching the PLA presentation on boardroom radio I don't think PLA is ready to "explode" in the short term. Even at the current prices of around USD1,300 many producers are still losing money. Add to that the price of electricity in Sth Africa is set to double over the next 2 years. Plus all the political instability and black power movement and union strikes it will be a long climb upwards for platinum producers.

It seems the only silver lining amongst the dark clouds is that PLA is a low cost miner. Salvation for this metal is in the medium to long term. Because of the adverse conditions facing the miners most have either reduce production, stop exploration and no new capacity is been added. 

Thus, supply is forecasted to either stay stagnant or actually drop. Meanwhile as the world economy recovers demand will pick up and drive prices up. No one is saying when this will happen but it WILL happen. Platinum is out of favour at the moment but it Will recover.

That is why I believe PLA is not a short term proposition, I personally will hold and wait for at least 12 months and see what is going to happen. George Soro's buy in is also very comforting to know. If he can see value in PLA, who am I to argue.

Meanwhile I'll go with the flow and hopefully hit paydirt further down the road. This has not been an easy decision, some of my funds are tied up in PLA and had I sold out and played with Gold and Gas stocks I would have been way in front.

Here is to all PLA holders.....hope when payday comes it will be a big one for all. PLA will be announcing a resource update in the next few weeks (source:- Boardroom Radio). The Kalpat project sounds very promising but it will not bear fruit for a few more years. This is not necessary bad, in fact it sounds like the timing is good. The market should have turned around by then and there isn't many new projects coming into productions in the next few years.


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 November 2009)

vincent191 said:


> After watching the PLA presentation on boardroom radio I don't think PLA is ready to "explode" in the short term. Even at the current prices of around USD1,300 many producers are still losing money. Add to that the price of electricity in Sth Africa is set to double over the next 2 years. Plus all the political instability and black power movement and union strikes it will be a long climb upwards for platinum producers.
> 
> It seems the only silver lining amongst the dark clouds is that PLA is a low cost miner. Salvation for this metal is in the medium to long term. Because of the adverse conditions facing the miners most have either reduce production, stop exploration and no new capacity is been added.
> 
> ...




I'm still holding Vinnie.

The power issue in South Africa will be felt through the chain by everyone who needs the metal. IMHO!

Cheers
Gumby
DYOR


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 November 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> I'm still holding Vinnie.
> 
> The power issue in South Africa will be felt through the chain by everyone who needs the metal. IMHO!
> 
> ...




On the chart its in a sweet little trading range.

Technically it is worth watching for a breakout or just trading the range.

gg


----------



## vincent191 (14 November 2009)

Platinum is now pushing USD1400!!!!  Palladium is pushing USD360. Both metals continue it's recovery from 2008 lows. Supply is not expected to grow because of various problems in South Africa and low demand in 2009.

However, this situation can change very quickly. The demise of the USD will also led to a flight into precious metals. Naturally Gold is the preferred precious metal of choice but platinum is slowly gaining a wider acceptance especially amongst the Chinese.

All is well in the medium to long term. I continue to hold and accumulate in small quantities due to a lack of cash and better short term opportunities elsewhere.

If you can't make money in the last 7 months you will never make money. It will be the next 12 months that will sort the men from the boys. On order to preserve my manhood I am holding PLA because I think it has potential in the next 12 months.


----------



## GumbyLearner (17 November 2009)

vincent191 said:


> Platinum is now pushing USD1400!!!!




That's nothing! Just watch for the next little while IMHO 
If you're betting on a 12 month recovery of the US Dollar or the discovery of a new producing ready platinum deposit anywhere in the world! Keep betting if there is cash remaining  

As always
DYOR
Gumby


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 January 2010)

Great to see PLA as the standout on the ASX200 yesterday. Up 9.81%.
And up again today on volume and a bad day for the index.

Great announcement that Japan Oil, Gas and National Metals Corporations or (JOGMEC) have decided to buy a 35% interest in PLA's Stellex North project.

Nice one!


----------



## Agentm (12 January 2010)

got back in late last year, i agree that its a fine run its been having lately. 

seeing a trend on the platinum price myself


----------



## eddyeagle (13 January 2010)

It's had a very good month! 

I'm just wondering if it has the legs to keep going? 

It had 3 cracks at these levels in May / June and then retreated back to 80c! Hoping this time it can push to $1.50.


----------



## eddyeagle (15 January 2010)

Big volume yesterday - second highest volume in the last 12 months! Good signs! Intra day high of $1.29.


----------



## Porper (15 January 2010)

eddyeagle said:


> Big volume yesterday - second highest volume in the last 12 months! Good signs! Intra day high of $1.29.




It was massive volume but look where the close was. Right on the low of the bar. There were plenty of sellers yesterday. The first warning sign of a reversal. I think some consolidation is in order at least.Worst case we reverse immediately.

I hold. Stop now at $1.15.


----------



## eddyeagle (15 January 2010)

From Money Morning newsletter today:



Platinum has the makings of being the commodity story of 2010. Right now, the stars are aligned for this super rare metal, and this year I expect it will even outperform gold and silver.

Over the last three months Platinum prices have already risen 15.8%. And that's set to continue.

So why are investors worldwide getting so excited about platinum? Let me tell you. 

First of all, the supply of platinum is really tight.

When the world asks for more of the stuff, the industry is stuck in first gear and just can't increase the supply. For instance, it's taken the industry thirty years to just double production. 

This is partly because it's so rare. For every trillion particles in the earth's crust, just three parts of them are platinum. Last year the entire industry managed to squeeze out just six million ounces, which would fit in a box measuring two metres on each side!

Second, demand is rising fast.

The four main groups of users take everything the industry can provide already. With demand rising, a global platinum deficit is on the way.

Autocatalyst manufacturers are the most notorious users of platinum, but last year they used just over a quarter of the supply. Between them and other industrial users, such as computer hard disk manufacturers, they bought about half of global platinum supply last year.

If the global economy continues to recover, these two groups will need more platinum.

Funnily enough, the biggest users of platinum were jewellery manufacturers. They took up 42% of supply last year.

They mopped up what other industries didn't need that year.

And now the world has got an increasing taste for platinum jewellery. The Chinese platinum market is in its early days but is taking off fast. This has the scope to be a huge destination for the world's platinum. 

But the most exciting source of platinum demand by a mile is the new kid on the block - the Exchange Traded Funds (ETFs).

Between 2006 and 2009 they have gone from zero, to ten per cent of the market. They buy the metal and hold it on behalf of investors. The Investors can then buy a portion of the platinum, like they were buying a share in a company. It's an easy way to invest directly in the metal.

For example, Gold ETFs do this and have been a massive winner. The one on the New York Stock Exchange has now got the sixth largest gold holdings in the world.

And platinum ETFs are also growing rapidly. A new platinum ETF (ETFS Physical Platinum shares) listed on the New York Stock Exchange earlier this month.

Investors buy in for one reason - they expect future price rises. This new ETF has been given a whopping seven percent allocation of the world's platinum supply.

This is game-changing news for two reasons.

Firstly there isn't a spare seven percent to go around. It's just not there.

Secondly the ETF puts a massive investor base in front of the platinum market which is basically miniscule. It's just a tenth of the size of the gold market which in the big picture is also tiny.

So ETFs will mop up at least 17% of the market this year. If the new ETF is a success, it will grow and others may follow its footsteps.

Make no mistake; demand for platinum is on the rise.

So we have the makings of a perfect storm: 

Super-tight supply. 
Rising demand from multiple users.
This is exactly what I'm always searching and hoping to uncover for Diggers and Drillers readers: A commodity right in the centre of a perfect storm.

In mid-December, platinum was ticking all the boxes and then some. So, I tipped a stock that was well placed to reap the benefits. Already, Diggers & Drillers readers that acted on the tip are already enjoying fifty percent gains on their investment within a month.

From where I'm sitting, platinum looks like it is going to have a great ride well beyond the end of this year as well. Even before the new ETF burst onto the scene, there was already a forecast platinum shortage for the next few years. The ETF will only multiply this shortage.

And where there's a shortage there's a price rise.


----------



## GumbyLearner (18 January 2010)

Platinum use in Chinese and Indian autos continues to grow.

*China’s Round-The-Clock Auto Factories Still Cannot Meet Demand*

By Bloomberg News

Jan. 15 (Bloomberg) -- Nissan Motor Co.’s factory in central China is making cars almost 24 hours a day, yet Pan Xiaowei still waited three months for her new Tiida compact to arrive at the dealership.

“It wasn’t like this a couple of years ago,” said Pan, 34, whose husband runs a property development company in Shandong province. “We used to buy and get a car straight away, and now you have to pre-order and wait.”

China overtook the U.S. last year as the world’s largest automobile market with sales surging 46 percent to 13.6 million, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers. Nissan, Ford Motor Co. and Honda Motor Co. are running their Chinese factories at full capacity, with overtime and weekend shifts, and still can’t deliver enough cars.

“Based on our current growth rate and planning assumptions, the capacity of our two facilities will not be able to accommodate the expected future demand for our products,” Nigel Harris, general manager of Ford’s venture with Chongqing Changan Automobile Co., said in an e-mail.

About 99.7 percent of cars made in China through November last year were sold, the association said. Foreign automakers are expanding assembly lines as buyers in secondary cities beyond Beijing and Shanghai benefit from government subsidies of at least 5 billion yuan ($732.5 million), a sales tax cut and 8.9 percent economic growth.  

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601089&sid=av3dPlponcBw


*India 2009 Car Sales Rise Most in Three Years*

By Vipin V. Nair

Jan. 8 (Bloomberg) -- India’s passenger car sales rose the most in three years in 2009 as economic growth and cheaper loan rates helped the country withstand a global slump in demand.

Sales totaled 1.43 million units last year, 18.7 percent more than the 1.20 million sold a year earlier, according to Bloomberg calculation of data released by the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers in New Delhi today. December sales surged 40 percent, the group of all vehicle makers in the country said. 

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601091&sid=a.f0GOVRFb_Q

Platinum price is steadily rising and it's not just on the back of jewelery fabrication demand. The trend is definitely looking up for 2010. 

DYOR


----------



## GumbyLearner (29 January 2010)

Hammered today. Down 10%.

News of a lightning strike hitting the Smokey Hills main generators control panel.
PLA expects the milling and flotation sections of the plant to be down for 3-4 days. 

Does anyone on ASF know much the repair costs will be? Insurance coverage?


----------



## roland (29 January 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Hammered today. Down 10%.
> 
> News of a lightning strike hitting the Smokey Hills main generators control panel.
> PLA expects the milling and flotation sections of the plant to be down for 3-4 days.
> ...




One wonders how on earth anyone on ASF would know the costs of repair ..... but I have been surprised before.

A lightning strike is an "Act of God" which a lot of insurance companies wouldn't cover.

1,000 oz of 4E PGM is quite a loss of production - around 1% of nameplate annual, hardly worthy of a 10% dip in SP


----------



## explod (29 January 2010)

From a technical point $1.10 was important support so the fall through that area has caused the collapse in price today.   The main issue has been the retreat of the platinum price from US$1650 a few weeks ago to the current price of US$1502,    a big drop in a short time.

For me PLA represents very good buying at this level when the current strength in the US dollar wanes.    Just my Humble opinion of course   DYOR


----------



## doogie_goes_off (30 January 2010)

Three words - Out too early. Got cold feet when other stocks I was holding were performing better. At 97c it just wouldn't budge and I decided to find platinum exposure elsewhere - how silly. Atleast I missed out on todays caning


----------



## skc (30 January 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Hammered today. Down 10%.
> 
> News of a lightning strike hitting the Smokey Hills main generators control panel.
> PLA expects the milling and flotation sections of the plant to be down for 3-4 days.
> ...






roland said:


> One wonders how on earth anyone on ASF would know the costs of repair ..... but I have been surprised before.
> 
> A lightning strike is an "Act of God" which a lot of insurance companies wouldn't cover.
> 
> 1,000 oz of 4E PGM is quite a loss of production - around 1% of nameplate annual, hardly worthy of a 10% dip in SP




Repair cost? When 4 days of lost production only so really can't cost that much. I suppose you can have a gang of 20 at $1K per day for 4 days + 3x that in machinery and materials it will cost $320K. Peanuts really.


----------



## Parnapoa (1 February 2010)

Hmmmm... another 10% down?
any reason for that once PLA has announced that the Smokey Hill power problem was restored at the same day and it would not affect the production as expected?!


----------



## skc (1 February 2010)

Parnapoa said:


> Hmmmm... another 10% down?
> any reason for that once PLA has announced that the Smokey Hill power problem was restored at the same day and it would not affect the production as expected?!




Well the Australian market has fell 10%, but there has been no power failure in Australia... any ideas?

NKP and AQP are two other platnium players... have a look at their charts.

And the gold index... all going the same way, power failure or not.


----------



## satanoperca (1 February 2010)

Hold both NKP and PLA as longs.

All I can say is *Ouch*

That hurt, as well as KZL which faired no better.

Cheers


----------



## roland (1 February 2010)

PLA looks a little oversold to me - well, at least if we are comparing PLA's SP with the Kitco platinum chart.

*From kitco.com, a publicly published document by Standard Bank on 29th January*

Focus: Platinum provides a buying opportunity Platinum is holding up despite
the sell-off in commodity markets. Also, despite concerns over global growth, we
still believe that auto sales are recovering. We believe platinum remains well placed
for more upside. At current price levels and after liquidation of speculative positions
on NYMEX, we believe platinum provides a buying opportunity.

Full document here: http://www.kitco.com/reports/standard_jan292010.pdf


----------



## skc (2 February 2010)

roland said:


> PLA looks a little oversold to me - well, at least if we are comparing PLA's SP with the Kitco platinum chart.
> 
> *From kitco.com, a publicly published document by Standard Bank on 29th January*
> 
> ...




Careful comparing % change in share price vs % change in commodity. All miners are operationally leveraged...

Say platnium price $1000, cash cost $500, profit = $500

Platnium now falling to $900 (10% fall), cash cost = $500 unchanged, profit = $400 (20% fall).

Better to look at PLA against AQP... and I will say PLA is possibly oversold on that _relative _basis. It's not a reason for a long trade, but fair enough for a pairs trade (if you can find some AQP to short).


----------



## eddyeagle (4 February 2010)

Good to see BT buying into PLatinum today as well as George Soros / Quantum upping their shareholding. Has given the SP a bit of a boost.


----------



## roland (3 March 2010)

The workers' strike at the mine today didn't help with the SP 

The sovereign risk with an African location has to be factored in.



> Platinum Australia Limited (ASXLA) (AIMLAA) advises that the majority of the employees of the mining contractor, Redpath Mining (South Africa) (Pty) Limited, at the Smokey Hills Mine have engaged in unprotected industrial action and refused to go underground since dayshift on 1st March




I am not sure what is meant by "unprotected industrial action". I am guessing that the strike is not covered by any Government or "Union" (if they have such a thing) support.


----------



## pixel (4 March 2010)

Here in Australia it would be called a wild strike, or "illegal".
In today's news bulletin, they announced that all striking miners have been sacked and will have to plead their case for reinstatement over the weekend. They expect the reinstated workers (meaning all those willing, minus the trouble makers) to return to work on Monday, with normal production back on track by mid-week.

Seems the Market sees it the same way: Buying resumed with current vwap approaching 94c. We took it as an opportunity to top up.


----------



## eddyeagle (2 April 2010)

With the spot price of Platinum flying at the moment (currently at 1664 as I type), the share price of PLA has been quite dissapointing. It has pretty much done nothing for 11 months! Hopefully with the strike action behind them, the share price can pick up a bit! 


ASX Release
10 March 2010
UNDERGROUND MINING OPERATIONS RESTARTED AT SMOKEY HILLS
Further to our release dated 4 March 2010, Platinum Australia Limited (ASXLA) (AIMLAA) is pleased to advise that underground mining operations recommenced at the Smokey Hills Mine on Monday 8th March.
This follows the mining contractor, Redpath Mining (South Africa) (Pty) Limited, completing the appeal process for approximately 70% of the employees, who have been re-employed and have recommenced work. These employees had been dismissed for participating in unprotected industrial action at the mine. The appeal process for the balance of the workforce should be completed by the end of the week.
The crushing plant is now operating at full capacity and the Company anticipates restarting the milling and flotation plant on Wednesday 10th March.


----------



## roland (2 April 2010)

Here is an interesting overview on Smokey Hills. Not PLA specific, but an interesting watch


----------



## GumbyLearner (8 May 2010)

I like PLA and continue to hold post Krudd 40% taxation nationalization acquisition.

The vast majority of their deposits are offshore and there is a limited supply for the metal when many developing country consumerists want to put the pedal to floor. Why slow down???? 

DYOR


----------



## eddyeagle (19 August 2010)

PLA has been a dog this year! Since hitting $1.29 in Jan 2010 it has trended lower and lower and is hovering around the 70c mark... 

What do people think from here?

The platinum price is holding up well but PLA's production costs seem to be large...


----------



## WiseMum (23 August 2010)

FY report due out 31 August so I don't think we'll see much action until after then.  If it really disappoints then we could go sub 0.61 but surely that must present great buying given the projections in platinum demand/supply/price.  I'm continuing to hold....


----------



## vincent191 (23 August 2010)

This Company had been very disappointing in terms of disclosure, you hardly get any updates from PLA. I get the idea that they think very little about their shareholders.

In my opinion the reason for the depressed sp is because PLA failed to achieve production target because they hit a big pothole, whatever that means, but PLA thinks they are over that hiccip by now.


----------



## sptrawler (7 October 2010)

They have just connected to the power grid which should reduce costs. Also platinum is having a bit of a run high $1600 which is the highest it has been for a couple of years. One would think that their sp should follow.


----------



## Agentm (7 October 2010)

i did well with this little share.. from .11 to $3..  no ones complainin here...

i have tried over the past years to pick it again and again,, and the losses have been nasty.. i keep getting it wrong time and again.. 

heres to two together..

have been thinking about adding to the share again to offset some earlier losses
but i seem to be vexed on this one atm.. if i buy it tanks instantly..

the troubles in the mines are still going on with the labour issues..  but the automotive industry really is improving with really superior catalytic converters and with the new china automotive boom.. the raw material is increasing in price, and as you say,, pla probably needs to advance some what.. buy it just seems to tank time and again..


----------



## oldblue (7 October 2010)

I'm no TA expert but to my untrained eye PLA appears to have been in a downtrend since February. Moving averages continue to trend lower and relative strength is just awful. So no reason to buy until this reverses IMO.

I had a short, modestly profitable affair with SLV a few months ago but quit them for several reasons - labour and power supply issues in their SA operations; currency issues around SA rand ( their operating currency), USD (selling currency), AUD (reporting currency). Along with fairly average reporting it all got too hard for me. I suspect PLA might have similar issues for an Aust investor.


----------



## pixel (7 October 2010)

I'm more optimistic about PLA.
After yesterday's "nothing to say" reply to the ASX query, it didn't drop any further, but held above the long-term support. Double or even Triple Bottom could play out. Therefore, I bought back in yesterday and am happy with that decision - so far at least.
For a start, MACD looks set to break above Signal; if it does, that will be the first confirmation that the bottom is likely to be in.


----------



## vincent191 (7 October 2010)

Is George Sorros still a major shareholder in PLA?  I wonder what he sees in PLA? Anyway if he is in then I will hold for a while longer and hope for the best.


----------



## Sean K (7 October 2010)

vincent191 said:


> Is George Sorros still a major shareholder in PLA?  I wonder what he sees in PLA? Anyway if he is in then I will hold for a while longer and hope for the best.



Qantum Partners own about 12% I think. 

Had a little bit of trouble with some contractors employees I think which significantly effected latest output numbers.

Around $18m in the kitty spending $5m a quarter, will need to raise significant funds to get their other projects running.


----------



## vincent191 (7 October 2010)

The problem with the sub contractors and the pothole had been fixed. We have to wait until the next update to find out if Smokey Hill had reached forecast production. Don't expect any frequent updates from this mob. JL is an arrogant B. If they need more capital it shouldn't be a problem the institution have been forth coming in the past. However, if the sp remains at current levels any new issues will involve a lot of script and existing shareholders will face unacceptable dilution.


----------



## eddyeagle (13 October 2010)

PLA is really down in the dumps at the moment - down 16% today to 53.5c after the announcement of the termination of underground mining contract at smokey hills.  PLA hit a low of 36c in the GFC (Oct 2008)- we have hardly gained ground since then - what a dog! What's even more frustrating is that the price of Platinum is flying - up to $1700... 

Does anyone know if this is still in the Fat Prophets portfolio? 

How are they going to turn this around?


----------



## vincent191 (14 October 2010)

Sack the PLA management team. Only a few short weeks ago they told shareholders that the problem with contractors and the pot hole had been fixed and they should meet production targets.

Just a few days latter the opposite emerges. Is this what PLA management call accountability? They had always been arrogant and treat their shareholders with contempt. There never was any mention of OHS problems causing production stoppages and now we get told. They had known about it all the time.

As long as the current management team stays this Company is going no where. They have no creditbility left in my books.


----------



## pixel (14 October 2010)

MACD dropped back below Signal; the double (triple even) bottom didn't keep its promise. PLA is off my watchlist too.


----------



## skc (14 October 2010)

pixel said:


> MACD dropped back below Signal; the double (triple even) bottom didn't keep its promise. PLA is off my watchlist too.
> 
> View attachment 39223




Yesterday's very high volume sell bar is followed by an inside day. I think PLA has found a bottom (short term at least) and likely test the resistance at ~64c in the next week. 

A stop at 50c will give a reward/risk of ~2 to 1 so that doesn't quite stack up.


----------



## vincent191 (14 October 2010)

I am just waiting for the right time to get out. I have losted faith in PLA and it's current management. Hopefully if their sp drops further they will be a takeover target. Something has to give sooner or latter, everybody else have more or less recovered some lost ground since the GFC except PLA.


----------



## Agentm (14 October 2010)

vincent191 said:


> I am just waiting for the right time to get out. I have losted faith in PLA and it's current management. Hopefully if their sp drops further they will be a takeover target. Something has to give sooner or latter, everybody else have more or less recovered some lost ground since the GFC except PLA.




i have been buying in the last days..

i am not convinced it will tank much further

would love to see those $1 targets get reached


----------



## eddyeagle (14 October 2010)

Interesting contrarian trade Agentm - buy when others are fearful! 

Well we seem to have had a minor (dead cat?) bounce today. Hopefully these clowns know that they are doing:



14 October 2010
APPOINTMENT OF UNDERGROUND MINING CONTRACTOR AT SMOKEY HILLS MINE
Platinum Australia Limited (ASXLA) is pleased to advise that it has signed a contract with JIC Mining Services (“JIC”) for the provision of Underground Mining Services at the Smokey Hills Mine. The contract is subject to the previous mining contractor, Redpath Mining (South Africa) (Pty) Ltd (“Redpath”) vacating site.
JIC currently has underground mining contracts with Impala Platinum, Eastern Platinum (Crocodile River), Mototolo (Xstrata/Anglo Platinum Joint Venture), BRPM (Royal Bafokeng Platinum Holdings), Hernic Ferrochrome, International Ferro Metals and Shiva Uranium. The company employs over 7,500 people in these various operations and has a management team selected and ready to move onto site at Smokey Hills.


----------



## Agentm (15 October 2010)

my view is simple

the sacking of the redpath team was necessary.  the new team is arranged, there is no gain for redpath to interfere in the transition, and the decision would not be reversed. 

there will be an announcement imho of a successful turnover of crews.. once thats in place the sp will recover further

mean time the speculation money is arriving


----------



## vincent191 (15 October 2010)

I am not at all happy with the current PLA management, clearly there had been some degree of share price manupilation. What is ASIC going to do about it? Nothing, is my guess. Complete lack of creditibility on PLA's management. Great for those brave enough to speculate the last few days but for the mum & dad investors it is bad news when you have a management team you cannot trust!!!


----------



## Agentm (15 October 2010)

vincent

pla is subject to shorting and all sorts of market forces,, if the price of platinum is going down then you would expect shorting to happen, if bad news happens, shorting will happen.. and if a large sum of capital is coming into a share, then all sorts of manipulations can be used to make a good entry..

shares can be over sold, and shares trend up and down all the time..

despite the long fall of the pla share, you could easily have traded in an of out of the ups and downs and made significant gains.. if you understood and timed it right..

i have tried a few times and managed to botch most of them lol!!  and i may even botch this one..

investing is about risk and risk assessment.  there is no way you can blame management for a particular situation.. and you should be careful to present evidence of what you accusing another of or it may look like just sour grapes..

my view on share trading is to always assess how far you are prepared to take a loss and a gain before exiting..  i have ridden a $1 share to .06 and made a fortune from it.. and i know others whom have also..

if you looking at a daily fall of a sp and blaming everyone but yourself for the situation then so be it,  but imho, you could try looking at the short side of things also and see that folk out there are trading differently and making gains on all sorts of positions.. 

trading is a perception of how people see wealth in something.. if a company is paying brokers to give very high valuations, then you have to assess if the upside is something that may be manageable.. maybe it wont..

imho the near term upside of $1 is still feasible in todays circumstances.. so lets see if the story of pla will achieve some significant gain..

i have been following cdu since the start.. and currently i am trading in cdu.. you can get some amazing rallies there.. its imho a touch low in terms of fair value,, will i be right on it??  who knows.. but i have followed it long enough to understand the valuations currently can improve significantly more..

i think pla has abilities to bounce.. in either direction..

its a share you can see some amazing volumes go through, so its one share i dont mind trading in.. 

lets see if the coming weeks or so brings some positive news of a change in crews and i think some solid support may follow..  

there is a bounce in the metal price.. so who knows hey!!







best of luck


----------



## vincent191 (15 October 2010)

agentM, whilst I don't disagree with you with most of what you said, my beef with PLA management is that THEY KNEW of the problems the sub-contractor BUT they did not pass the message on to the general investing public. In fact they assured us in their annual report just a few short weeks ago that it is being sorted out and we can look forward to higher production in the December quarter.

BUT somebody knew and this is backed up by a speeding ticket enquiry by ASX, PLA's answer was a short and sweet -NO, they knew nothing!!!!  Well, if the impending sacking of the mining contractor and disruption to production is not a vital factor, what is?

Then they announced the sacking causing the sp to tumble and within 24 hours announce that a new contractor had been appointed. Wouldn't you think they would have announced both events at once and avoid the big swing in the sp? Maybe they should have requested a trading halt because the two events do have a significant impact on the sp.

There are people like me who are not short term traders and buy and put our shares in the bottom drawer and look at a longer term investment horizon. It is not a case of sour grapes because I don't trade short term. It is more about lack of timely and accurate information but again PLA had never been forthcoming in the past with disclosures to it's shareholders.


----------



## skc (15 October 2010)

Those of you watching PLA... anyone worry that they may run out of cash soonish?

They are on my captial raising watchlist. Based on their cash flow statement I seem to remeber around 6-9 months of cash remember but I could be completely wrong.


----------



## vincent191 (15 October 2010)

skc....if PLA goes for a rights issue to raise more money, you will be the last to know !!! The last two rights issues was kept top secret, shareholders had no idea how much was being raised, at what price and who they had been issued to. And retail shareholders were NOT invited to participate.


----------



## skc (15 October 2010)

vincent191 said:


> skc....if PLA goes for a rights issue to raise more money, you will be the last to know !!! The last two rights issues was kept top secret, shareholders had no idea how much was being raised, at what price and who they had been issued to. And retail shareholders were NOT invited to participate.




That's good to know they look after the interest of small retail holders!!!


----------



## oldblue (15 October 2010)

vincent191 said:


> skc....if PLA goes for a rights issue to raise more money, you will be the last to know !!! The last two rights issues was kept top secret, shareholders had no idea how much was being raised, at what price and who they had been issued to. And retail shareholders were NOT invited to participate.




In that case they weren't rights issues but "placements".

Sorry to be pedantic, I get upset too when "my" companies don't offer pro-rata entitlements to shareholders when they raise new equity. Occasionally there is a good reason not to but more often than not one is left with a suspicion that it's either too much trouble or else someone is benefitting at shareholders' expense.


----------



## Agentm (18 October 2010)

in the case of my decision to buy into this little storm in a teacup was for once fortuitous, as the news of the mine being handed over to the new management team comes out i would expect some more gains and better  returns.

vincent, equally, i totally disagree with all your allegations and criticisms of pla.. the collapse of the plat prices post the gfc and the collapse demand for cc's in the auto  has had impacts on the pla price.. just be cautious of investing in resources and not being mindful of global impacts and the price of the metal itself.. i recall on many shares that i have held, where you get the usual suspects only blaming others for their investment seemingly going backwards..


if you invest long term, then imho dont worry about the short term drops like your seeing now.. your long term goal may be achievable still.. imho harden up and forget the share, drop in the bottom draw and  perhaps look at it in 5 years when your long term goal post is passed..  all these day to day things.. just small stuff on the long term scale,, you'll do your head in being an arm chair critic..  anyone can do that..  

i'll just trade in these pockets of opportunity, and enjoy the rewards when it goes right..

even with a tiny amount of capital, you could easily have bought some pla, which would have averaged down your holding and made you a nice gain.. and no doubt put a smile on your face like i have


best of luck


----------



## eddyeagle (5 November 2010)

Well we are back above 70c now - well done to anyone who had the balls to buy at 50c a few weeks back! Things can turn around quickly! 

80c may prove a tricky resistance level as it has failed at that level several times in the last few months.


----------



## Agentm (5 November 2010)

eddyeagle said:


> Well we are back above 70c now - well done to anyone who had the balls to buy at 50c a few weeks back! Things can turn around quickly!
> 
> 80c may prove a tricky resistance level as it has failed at that level several times in the last few months.




eddy

i rode the pla from .11 to $3

i loved the share and watched its progression down to its recent levels..

and i dont think anyone selling to me could have been more generous

totally enjoyed the .50's again and anyone selling to me, big ups..  great selling.. cheers

enjoying the ride atm..

and those who sold cdu to me at $1.60's.. equally,, big ups guys!!


----------



## GumbyLearner (6 November 2010)

Agentm said:


> eddy
> 
> i rode the pla from .11 to $3
> 
> ...




The key is where does Platinum come from outside of SA or Zimbabwe?  Where????


----------



## eddyeagle (11 November 2010)

Equity Raising announced today. 

We can get 1 for 7 at 56c. 




Equity Raising Details
Placement
Rights Issue
*Theoretical ex‐rights price calculated excluding the Placement
• Approximately $15 million
• Fully underwritten by UBS AG Australia Branch and RBC Capital Markets
• Fixed price of $0.59 per new share
– represents a discount of 10.6% to the last closing price of Platinum Australia on
Wednesday 10 November 2010
• Approximately $26 million
• Fully underwritten by UBS AG Australia Branch and RBC Capital Markets
• Accelerated non‐renounceable offer
• 1 new share for every 7 shares held by Eligible Shareholders
• Issued at a price of $0.56 per new share
– represents a discount of 15.2% to the last closing price of Platinum Australia on
Wednesday 10 November 2010
– represents a discount of 13.5% to the theoretical ex‐rights price*


----------



## vincent191 (22 November 2010)

I don't see why I should take up my rights issue because you can buy them in the open market for 56 cents. I wish I had sold them off at 70 cents.


----------



## El Tigre (27 November 2010)

vincent191 said:


> I don't see why I should take up my rights issue because you can buy them in the open market for 56 cents. I wish I had sold them off at 70 cents.




Agree, closed at 55c on Friday, cheaper than the issue price...

What are other holders doing? Waiting to see where it's at on thursday?

I don't hold a huge amount so I think i'll accept it anyway (at least don't have to pay brokerage).

Side question - whats the effect on the institutional placement (priced at 59 cents)? Will it hurt PLA if share price doesn't increase?


----------



## vincent191 (1 December 2010)

Well looks like the underwriters will end up with a lot of PLA shares. No way will retail investors take up all their rights issue at 56 cents when you can buy them for <52 cents. The current arrogant PLA management team will have to go before we see any improvements. Why weren't we been told of the industrial action long ago. 

The unions would have lodge their statement of claims when the original contractors were sacked. The unions have now resorted to strike action because of non payment of money owed to them by the outgoing contractor. Surely PLA management would have known about this dispute before the capital raising. Many investors have losted confidence in JL, just look at the number of votes against his incentive awards.


----------



## eddyeagle (7 December 2010)

The situation in South Africa sounds like an absolute farce! Although the market seemed to like this annoucement with an 11% jump today. 




SMOKEY HILLS MINE - OPERATIONS UPDATE
Industrial Action
Platinum Australia Limited (ASXLA) advises that the mining contractor, JIC Mining Services (Pty) Limited (“JIC”), obtained an interdict requiring all employees engaging in unprotected industrial action to return to work or face dismissal. The employees did not return to work and as a result approximately 85% of the JIC workforce, numbering approximately 680 persons, has been dismissed.
JIC has commenced the process of re-employing some of the workforce, however it is anticipated that a significant number will not be re-employed as the number of employees which were taken over by JIC from the previous mining contractor, Redpath Mining (South Africa) (Pty) Ltd, exceeds that required by JIC. A number of new skilled workers will also be recruited as part of this process.
Mining
Limited underground mining continued during the industrial action, using those JIC employees who did not participate in the industrial action. It is anticipated that production from underground will ramp up to previous levels over the next few weeks as JIC re-employs some of the previous workforce and employs new workers to replace some of those not re-employed.
Processing Plant
The processing plant has not been affected by the industrial action of the JIC employees and continued to treat chrome tailings over the last week. During November over 31,000 tonnes of chrome tailings were treated at a grade of approximately 6 g/t 3E PGM. It is anticipated that a further 25 -30,000 tonnes of chrome tailings will be treated in December together with 25 – 30,000 tonnes of underground ore.
PGM Production
At this point it is anticipated that the industrial action will not have any material effect on PGM production or on the financial performance of Smokey Hills in the December or March Quarters.
In the December month revenue should be at or above forecast due to the treatment of chrome tailings providing additional PGM production, while operating costs are expected to be lower than forecast due to the industrial action which has reduced underground mining costs.


----------



## sptrawler (8 December 2010)

It certainly appear management need to get a handle on worker relations. Sack a company because the troops are revolting and then the troops are revolting with the new company. The company really needs to focus on increased output not just treading water. The only upside is they are a producer, no matter how small the output.


----------



## Agentm (9 December 2010)

vincent191 said:


> Well looks like the underwriters will end up with a lot of PLA shares. *No way will retail investors take up all their rights issue at 56 cents when you can buy them for <52 cents*. The current arrogant PLA management team will have to go before we see any improvements. Why weren't we been told of the industrial action long ago.
> 
> The unions would have lodge their statement of claims when the original contractors were sacked. The unions have now resorted to strike action because of non payment of money owed to them by the outgoing contractor. Surely PLA management would have known about this dispute before the capital raising. Many investors have losted confidence in JL, just look at the number of votes against his incentive awards.




ASX Release

*Platinum Australia successfully closes the retail component of its equity raising*

8 December 2010

Platinum Australia Limited (“Platinum Australia” or the “Company”) is pleased to announce that it has closed the retail component of its underwritten 1 for 7 accelerated non-renounceable pro-rata entitlement offer (“Retail Entitlement Offer”). This follows the successful completion of the underwritten institutional entitlement offer and institutional placement which raised approximately A$27.7 million.
Platinum Australia accepted applications for approximately A$3.4 million under the Retail Entitlement Offer, representing 25% of the shares offered under the Retail Entitlement Offer.
As the Retail Entitlement Offer is fully underwritten, the remaining approximately 18.2M new shares available under the Retail Entitlement Offer will be allotted in accordance with the terms of the underwriting agreement.
The total amount to be raised under the Retail Entitlement Offer is approximately A$13.6 million.
The allotment of new shares is expected to occur Monday, 13 December 2010 with new shares commencing trading on ASX on Tuesday, 14 December 2010.


----------



## eddyeagle (14 January 2011)

Anyone know what was behind the 11% jump yesterday? Volume was decent too with 13M shares traded? Could something be up? I would really like to see this get back to the $1 mark!


----------



## vincent191 (14 January 2011)

eddyeagle said:


> Anyone know what was behind the 11% jump yesterday? Volume was decent too with 13M shares traded? Could something be up? I would really like to see this get back to the $1 mark!




Have to wait and see. If there is no such thing as insider trading then the recent jump in sp is just random for no apparent reason.


----------



## eddyeagle (14 January 2011)

Up another 14% today! Wow! Another strong day of volume and we have broken through the 200day MA. Hopefully that is the end of that rotten downtrend! 

I have heard there was some article in the Fin Review stating that platinum metal would be a big performer this year and it listed several stocks including PLA...


----------



## GumbyLearner (14 January 2011)

vincent191 said:


> Have to wait and see. If there is no such thing as insider trading then the recent jump in sp is just random for no apparent reason.




It really makes one wonder vinnie. It's almost like OZL Mark II.


----------



## lucifuge (16 January 2011)

eddyeagle said:


> Up another 14% today! Wow! Another strong day of volume and we have broken through the 200day MA. Hopefully that is the end of that rotten downtrend!
> 
> I have heard there was some article in the Fin Review stating that platinum metal would be a big performer this year and it listed several stocks including PLA...




The last 30 days or so of PLA correlates very strongly with the recent platinum prices over the same period. If you look at the following more trends more closely ...

http://www.kitco.com/charts/liveplatinum.html

...you could be forgiven for expecting a bullish behaviour on platinum....maybe recent buyers are expecting this will happen.

My personal feeling is that it will either go up very soon to break through recent technical resistance, or if it drops back a bit, this STILL represents good buying as platinum will almost certainly pull ahead in near future. In short, I see it as WIN-WIN. 

I'm putting my money where my mouth is and disclose I have shares in both PLA and AQP.


----------



## fatmango (25 May 2011)

Anyone have any thoughts on the recent falls in SP? I thought my purchase at .77 was a good buy in!


----------



## vincent191 (1 June 2011)

fatmango said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the recent falls in SP? I thought my purchase at .77 was a good buy in!




I thought PLA was a good buy too. I bought in at $1.20 and I am crying all the way to the poor house. This stock is a dog. I will not invest in anything to do with Africa anymore. That place has gone to the dogs.

Twenty years ago mining in South Africa (SA) was on par with Australia. That place had lots of resources just like OZ but since the natives took over the mining game in SA has taken a nosedive for the worst. 

I see a lot of white African migrants in Oz and lots of them in mining, SA's loss is Australia's gain. Such a pity because I have been told SA is a beautiful place and very rich in natural resources but since the natives have taken over crime and corruption and something for nothing attitude have destroyed the place.

Anyone from that part of the world want to comment?


----------



## Assasin (1 June 2011)

Vincent.

Stand by to be moderated out. 

Thats a crap post.


----------



## pixel (1 June 2011)

fatmango said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the recent falls in SP? I thought my purchase at .77 was a good buy in!



 I thought buying at 42 wasn't too bad; but may have to change my mind as well.
Vincent's outspoken lament may not sound "politically correct" to some, but when checking facts, a considerable amount of "Sovereign Risk" does become apparent.





So far, I'm still holding - more nilly than willy because my phone line had been flooded; may yet turn out reasonably profitable, given the general direction of PMs.


----------



## fatmango (2 June 2011)

I think what Vincent was saying is that recent migration trends and a lack of progress in the South African education system has led to shortages in skilled workers, particularly in the management sector. As a result many companies are experiencing 'structural' difficulties. I too will think more carefully about investing in South African mining ventures. I guess I will just sit and hope the situation improves. Platinum prices are certainly at good levels.


----------



## vincent191 (4 June 2011)

pixel said:


> I thought buying at 42 wasn't too bad; but may have to change my mind as well.
> Vincent's outspoken lament may not sound "politically correct" to some, but when checking facts, a considerable amount of "Sovereign Risk" does become apparent.




Thanks for your understanding reply,I invest in stocks for capital gain not to be politically correct. If what I think is happening is the truth then it needs to be discussed. I am asking those from South Africa for a candid opinion. Has SA gone backwards in the last 20 years?? 

Besides PLA I also hold other mining stocks in Africa and it had been one disaster after the next. The other stock that I hold have to give 20% of it's equity to the natives hor free and they are experiencing all sorts of labour problems, strikes and violence.

Labour problems are not limited to PLA alone. Other miners like Anglo also had it's fair share of disruptions. It seems to me that the current social & political climate must be taken into account when investing in Africa.


----------



## Agentm (4 June 2011)

vincent191 said:


> I thought PLA was a good buy too. I bought in at $1.20 and I am crying all the way to the poor house. This stock is a dog. I will not invest in anything to do with Africa anymore. That place has gone to the dogs.
> 
> Twenty years ago mining in South Africa (SA) was on par with Australia. That place had lots of resources just like OZ but since the natives took over the mining game in SA has taken a nosedive for the worst.
> 
> ...




your generalising

africa is full of opportunity and splendour..  to tar the whole place with one bush on the face of your emotions is demonstrating how you deal with your decisions.. i dont entirely agree

i invested at  .11 and sold at $3

been accumulating again in the recent months

the risk of course is how pla deals with this ongoing strike, and if they can get support form the locals and project that to the market, imho the situation will change.

downside is of course the locals continue to kill mine employees, (whites) and drag their bodies around  the streets in celebration..

its on a knifes edge, if you cant ensure the safety of the mine, the mine may be in jeapordy

my view is that the local leaders of the community will be keen to support to operations of the mine, and once pla demonstrates that, the situation may be defused

otherwise, the accumulation of pla will prove to be a less that stellar performer..

wish me luck!!


----------



## fatmango (26 July 2011)

*closure*

with the closing of the South African mine it is hard to see the SP coming back to the levels many bought in. Any ideas, thoughts out there re the future of the this stock. Is it one to put away and forget for a couple of years?


----------



## pixel (26 July 2011)

*Re: closure*



fatmango said:


> with the closing of the South African mine it is hard to see the SP coming back to the levels many bought in. Any ideas, thoughts out there re the future of the this stock. Is it one to put away and forget for a couple of years?



If "put away" means holding, I don't think I'll do that.
I've put my holding out of its misery as soon as it failed to perform. Even if it were to hold 29c, I'd think twice about a re-entry. Without a mine operation, they're nothing.

Of course platinum is a valuable metal, and resource stocks that have Pl in their mix should be part of a resource-oriented portfolio. I've taken a position in NKP; it seems they're benefiting from PLA's woes.


----------



## skc (26 July 2011)

*Re: closure*



fatmango said:


> with the closing of the South African mine it is hard to see the SP coming back to the levels many bought in. Any ideas, thoughts out there re the future of the this stock. Is it one to put away and forget for a couple of years?




There isn't a more "cursed" company on the ASX. Sure they operate in a politically volatile country but they've just about hit every country risks conceivable.

Not everything is attributable to management, but I run away from them just in case some bad luck rubbing off...


----------



## fatmango (30 November 2011)

I see PLA is attempting to raise capital to (attempt?) reopen the South African mine. Any thoughts?


----------



## con085 (30 November 2011)

I'm closely watching this. Not sure If I want to buy in just yet.


----------



## fatmango (27 February 2012)

small progress in Smokey Hill mine, but a long way to go yet. I notice there are a number of trades on this stock every day (123 today) but the price appears to be heading down and down. People are buying, but I am not sure why. Glass half full people!?


----------



## skc (28 March 2012)

*Re: closure*



skc said:


> There isn't a more "cursed" company on the ASX. Sure they operate in a politically volatile country but they've just about hit every country risks conceivable.
> 
> Not everything is attributable to management, but I run away from them just in case some bad luck rubbing off...




Had myself a buy order ready to go at 6.2c with stop at 5.8c, then a little voice in my head telling me this stock is cursed...

And that's how you miss a 12 R trade in 2 days.


----------



## blue0810 (28 March 2012)

A quick look  of  PLA chart  only the name is Platinum at the moment.
But I suppose you can   still make money of that.


----------



## El Tigre (29 March 2012)

Pew Pew, Jog on Platinum.

big volume, break above 14 cents will be the test right?


----------



## fareshare (20 April 2012)

*Re: closure*



skc said:


> Had myself a buy order ready to go at 6.2c with stop at 5.8c, then a little voice in my head telling me this stock is cursed...
> 
> And that's how you miss a 12 R trade in 2 days.




Temporarily cursed with huge operational probs, but since have turned around to own the mine at Smokey outright with production on the rise also lookin for JV in Panton WA. World car production on the rise to 'slightly' soaring and huge want for platinum with supply from other mines in SA down from industrial probs! Platinum price looking v good and moving upwards to best gold in the market and appears big accumulation in this stock! bought all I could at around $0.11, medium term this looks v good!


----------



## Chasero (22 April 2012)

PLA officially on trend watch!!

Needs break of 14c and 18c and start of new trend.

Quite possibly have bottom. 5 months of sideways trading, just my style.

Any chartists wish to comment?

Looking at the 1 year chart, looking good!


----------



## fatmango (6 June 2012)

10% jump today.....not bad considering the current market. Bought back in at .079. Long way off my original 77c lol but I hopefully can claw a little back with some trading. Not a trader but hoping to learn from my mistakes here.


----------



## skc (25 June 2012)

*Re: closure*



skc said:


> Had myself a buy order ready to go at 6.2c with stop at 5.8c, then a little voice in my head telling me *this stock is cursed*...
> 
> And that's how you miss a 12 R trade in 2 days.




That's why one should only ever quick trade a stock like PLA - or the curse will rub off and have you holding when they put their main asset into care and maintenance.

And care and maintenance means the company won't do any real productive work but the Board and management will still get paid. I expect a savage opening followed by the share price retracing at the same rate as salary expense.

For holders I hope I am wrong.


----------

